# Need help with update.zip from "December"Build Number: 2.11.605.9; Baseband: 1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

HI,

I have a question regarding the "December 2011 OTA Update", but first here is the story so your caught up to my problem. I'll make it to the point.

I rooted my phone and flashed Liquid Gingerbread v3.2 as my custom ROM in November 2011(Before the small update). I haven't gone back to my stock ROM till now in late February 2012. When I came back to my stock ROM I got the OTA update notification and ignored downloading it till last night (Feb. 29). I downloaded the OTA update and when it came to installing it, I was getting the android robot with the exclamation point in a triangle. I hit "Menu" to get into CWM and I tried installing it that way. It kept saying something like "File Not Found" and "Signiture Verification Failed". What is getting me though, is that the no matter how many times I rebooted my phone. It will shut down to try and install the update again even though it is supposedly not there. I am on my custom ROM as of now just to have a functioning phone. If anyone call help, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.

Skoolboy


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

when rooted you never want to take an ota. It can break root and mess with so many things. If you want to install the radios? Then download those files and install through boot loader

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ota's (over the air) updates get pushed to your phone automaticly. You shouldn't be downloading or installing anything manually. Sounds like you have downloaded an extra radio which you will have to find and delete from your SD card.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you try wiping and installing a new ROM? You shouldnt take OTA's while rooted, wipe, and then if it boots, just download a stock ROM, then flash that, no need for OTA's

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

skoolboy1590 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have a question regarding the "December 2011 OTA Update", but first here is the story so your caught up to my problem. I'll make it to the point.
> 
> ...


 If you notice your phone progressively getting worse its probably from the ota files causing a slow coruption. You may have to find a ruu file and get back to clean software and go from there.


----------



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Did you try wiping and installing a new ROM? You shouldnt take OTA's while rooted, wipe, and then if it boots, just download a stock ROM, then flash that, no need for OTA's
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Hey Nick,

The ROM I am having trouble with is the Stock ROM that I restored. It is not anyone else's ROM. Just the ROM that the T-Bolt came with when I bought it.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

skoolboy1590 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> The ROM I am having trouble with is the Stock ROM that I restored. It is not anyone else's ROM. Just the ROM that the T-Bolt came with when I bought it.


Ok, from what I understand, when you boot your phone, it goes to recovery? If that is the ccase, try wiping and installing a different ROM, and see of it reboots, of it does I'm not sure what happened, if it doesn't, you can download any other ROM you want, including a rooted stock ROM, that you can flash, that will be the same thing the OTA has, except for radios

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Ota's (over the air) updates get pushed to your phone automaticly. You shouldn't be downloading or installing anything manually. Sounds like you have downloaded an extra radio which you will have to find and delete from your SD card.
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


sk3litor,

By chance would you know where the radio might be located on the SD Card?


----------



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Ok, from what I understand, when you boot your phone, it goes to recovery? If that is the ccase, try wiping and installing a different ROM, and see of it reboots, of it does I'm not sure what happened, if it doesn't, you can download any other ROM you want, including a rooted stock ROM, that you can flash, that will be the same thing the OTA has, except for radios
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Hey Nick,

Sorry for the confusion. When I boot my phone, Everything runs normally and my phone is functional for about a minute or a minute and a half. Then the phone shuts down to try and install the update, but CWM takes over and the cycle starts. Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

The phone is functional for about a minute or a minute and a half after the phone fully boots.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

skoolboy1590 said:


> sk3litor,
> 
> By chance would you know where the radio might be located on the SD Card?


If it downloaded to the phone, it is most likely on internal storage, try a full wipe ans are what happens?

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## skoolboy1590 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> If it downloaded to the phone, it is most likely on internal storage, try a full wipe ans are what happens?
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Alright. I will give it a try. Thanks for your help.


----------

